# Kontakt 5.7.3 update: IMPORTANT for Mac users!



## EvilDragon

Everyone on Mac and using either High Sierra with APFS, or exFAT partitions on their external drives should update to this version of Kontakt. Changelog:

*- IMPROVED* Kontakt now starts noticeably faster, especially on systems with many Libraries installed
*- FIXED* exFAT drives would not show up in Kontakt’s File Browser on macOS
*- FIXED *APFS drives would not show up in Kontakt’s File Browser


----------



## lucor

EvilDragon said:


> *- IMPROVED* Kontakt now starts noticeably faster, especially on systems with many Libraries installed


Oh hell yeah!


----------



## EvilDragon

Note that if all those KP libraries are on SSDs, you won't see any improvements in startup time. I didn't see any such improvements over here...


----------



## zadillo

EvilDragon said:


> *- FIXED* exFAT drives would not show up in Kontakt’s File Browser on macOS



Glad for this fix - I already reformatted by external SSD from exFAT because of this issue, but glad it will be less of a pain for others


----------



## FC Rolls

EvilDragon said:


> Everyone on Mac and using either High Sierra with APFS, or exFAT partitions on their external drives should update to this version of Kontakt. Changelog:
> 
> *- IMPROVED* Kontakt now starts noticeably faster, especially on systems with many Libraries installed
> *- FIXED* exFAT drives would not show up in Kontakt’s File Browser on macOS
> *- FIXED *APFS drives would not show up in Kontakt’s File Browser


It Worked!
For months it was taking forever for kontakt to open in latest version of logic 10.3.3 + Sierra.
The instruments would play fine but clicking on it to open the gui to change or add something was killing me.
I just tried the update and to my amazement it opened as fast as the other plugins.


----------



## babylonwaves

EvilDragon said:


> Note that if all those KP libraries are on SSDs, you won't see any improvements in startup time. I didn't see any such improvements over here...


warm opening and opening of a second instance of kontakt drastically improved with this version (on 10.12.6 and only SSDs in my case). what a sweet xmas present


----------



## AdamAlake

Whoa, Ableton no longer freezes on startup due to Kontakt loading.


----------



## dathyr1

Hi EvilDragon,
is there help with this version for us PC users. I need to update my Kontakt this weekend, last time
I was in Native Access checking on things last week, Kontakt update was at version 5.7.1 which I was going to update
to this weekend.

Just curious about this newer version if it is also for the PC.

Dave


----------



## EvilDragon

Of course it is. NI very rarely does OS-specific updates, to my knowledge.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Hi @EvilDragon 

I didn't want to start a new thread (but maybe it needs it):

Short question: in Kontakt5 how to add the library "again" after removing it from the library plain.(reason was I assumed the old method if I wanted to change the storage path for a lib. when placing it on another SSD)
Via Native Access this is normally done, but I can only change the "relocation" and otherwise (re)enter the serial. But still the library will not become visible in the library tab. SF Chamber Strings & Tundra f.e. ...

Thanks in advance, or anyone who has experienced this before and know what the remedy is.


----------



## EvilDragon

Options->Libraries.

Also, if you want to relocate libraries, this can be done solely from Kontakt, as it was always possible. You need to:

1. First relocate your library to where you want it.
2. Open Kontakt or refresh Libraires pane (there's a button in upper left corner).
3. For the library in question you will see missing graphic and Locate button. Use it.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Aaah! super. Thanks a lot.

I now see that also from the preferences the library's can be put into the pane.

Thank you Mario!


----------



## synthpunk

Native Access Only I presume ?


----------



## EvilDragon

Yes, all future NI updates for any product will go over NA.


----------



## Soundhound

Just to clarify here, you need to erase the library from the original location, otherwise Kontakt will not give you the Locate option. I think this is correct, ED?

Might be obvious to others but it wasn't to me at first. 





EvilDragon said:


> Options->Libraries.
> 
> Also, if you want to relocate libraries, this can be done solely from Kontakt, as it was always possible. You need to:
> 
> 1. First relocate your library to where you want it.
> 2. Open Kontakt or refresh Libraires pane (there's a button in upper left corner).
> 3. For the library in question you will see missing graphic and Locate button. Use it.


----------



## EvilDragon

That is correct. When I said "relocate", I meant physically move to the other location, not copy it. Otherwise I'd say "copy"


----------



## babylonwaves

i get crashes switching UACC articulations in spitfire instruments with this version (multiple instruments on the same channel stacked into one multi). anybody else?


----------



## Soundhound

Thanks. noted and added to utility belt. 



EvilDragon said:


> That is correct. When I said "relocate", I meant physically move to the other location, not copy it. Otherwise I'd say "copy"


----------



## charlieclouser

Anybody (like @EvilDragon) know if the 5.7.3 update for Kontakt has changed anything in the file format? The reason I ask is that I'm doing a bunch of conversions with the dreaded Chicken Systems Translator, and I really want the new, faster Kontakt, but I'm afraid to irreversibly update if Translator all of a sudden won't read files saved from v5.7.3.


----------



## EvilDragon

File format didn't change, it's still the same as 5.7.0 (meaning: you can open 5.7.1 and 5.7.3 NKIs in 5.7.0, but not in 5.6.8 and before).

But I am not sure if Translator supports the NKI binary format fully, or at all? Which version are you on?


----------



## charlieclouser

I'm on Kontakt v5.71 (35) and Translator v6.1 build 17 (the latest version). Sometimes there is a lag between a new Kontakt version and Garth getting around to fixing Translator so it reads everything correctly. I'm scared to try when I'm right in the middle of a lot of conversions, but a faster Kontakt sure would be nice....


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah... You can update. I just created a 5.7.3 NKI and opened it without issues in 5.7.0 and 5.7.1. So, the format didn't change.


----------



## synthpunk

@charlieclouser Did you take the High Sierra plunge btw ? Cheers.



charlieclouser said:


> I'm on Kontakt v5.71 (35) and Translator v6.1 build 17 (the latest version). Sometimes there is a lag between a new Kontakt version and Garth getting around to fixing Translator so it reads everything correctly. I'm scared to try when I'm right in the middle of a lot of conversions, but a faster Kontakt sure would be nice....


----------



## mc_deli

Logic users - K5.7.3 all good?


----------



## synthpunk

seems ok here so far, but just on my first day. Sierra 10.12.6/Logic 10.3.3

I will add like the others the jump in load time speed is fantastic!



mc_deli said:


> Logic users - K5.7.3 all good?


----------



## charlieclouser

synthpunk said:


> @charlieclouser Did you take the High Sierra plunge btw ? Cheers.



Oh hell no. I am still on Yosemite! The version that came pre-installed on my Mac Pro cylinder when purchased three or more years ago. Eight zillion plugins and apps installed, everything works great. 

I forgot to check and see if Kontakt v5.7.3 requires a later MacOS.... I know that Logic v10.3.3 requires El Cap or later, so I am still on Logic v10.2.4 for now. 

I did take the time to download and build USB stick installer volumes for El Cap, because that is the last MacOS version that the Redmatica suite will run on, and I still use Keymap all the time. So El Cap may be a nice compromise for me - I can still run Keymap and I can go to Logic's latest version. 

I do clone my 1tb boot drive to some 1tb SSD's in my MultiDock, and I can easily boot from them when I need to run Keymap, but when it comes to OS updates I am solely driven by the requirements of apps that I want to update, not anything within the OS itself usually.


----------



## Mike Greene

charlieclouser said:


> Oh hell no. I am still on Yosemite! The version that came pre-installed on my Mac Pro cylinder when purchased three or more years ago. Eight zillion plugins and apps installed, everything works great.
> 
> I forgot to check and see if Kontakt v5.7.3 requires a later MacOS.... I know that Logic v10.3.3 requires El Cap or later, so I am still on Logic v10.2.4 for now.
> 
> I did take the time to download and build USB stick installer volumes for El Cap, because that is the last MacOS version that the Redmatica suite will run on, and I still use Keymap all the time. So El Cap may be a nice compromise for me - I can still run Keymap and I can go to Logic's latest version.
> 
> I do clone my 1tb boot drive to some 1tb SSD's in my MultiDock, and I can easily boot from them when I need to run Keymap, but when it comes to OS updates I am solely driven by the requirements of apps that I want to update, not anything within the OS itself usually.


I had problems when I tried to install Kontakt 5.7.3 on two of my Yosemite Macs. They both failed, although the reason wasn't really clear. Could have been an error on my end (on both machines), but when I checked the systems requirements for Kontakt 5.7.3, it does say 10.11 or higher. Those minimums are often not strict, but I'm not _that_ bad at installing software where I'd expect toscrew up on two different machines.

So it's Kontakt 5.6 for me. I'm like you, I ain't budgin' from Yosemite until I have to. It seems like just yesterday that I got dragged, kicking and screaming, from Snow Leopard!


----------



## jononotbono

charlieclouser said:


> Oh hell no



That just needs to be on a plaque in Latin.


----------



## ras52

FC Rolls said:


> It Worked!
> The instruments would play fine but clicking on it to open the gui to change or add something was killing me.



Hm, this is what I'm seeing _now_ since going to High Sierra and Kontakt 5.7.3! Any GUI operation and I have to wait for the rainbow hamster wheel of doom. The same behaviour as a Pro Tools plugin and with Kontakt standalone. There doesn't seem to be a difference between instruments loaded from the system (Fusion) drive or an external ex-FAT SSD. :-(


----------



## FredW

charlieclouser said:


> I'm on Kontakt v5.71 (35) and Translator v6.1 build 17 (the latest version). Sometimes there is a lag between a new Kontakt version and Garth getting around to fixing Translator so it reads everything correctly. I'm scared to try when I'm right in the middle of a lot of conversions, but a faster Kontakt sure would be nice....


Been doing some conversions today with instruments from the latest Kontakt version (5.7.3) using Translator (6.1, EXS edition). No problems so far except for some multi mic confusion as usual. I'm on El Capitan.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Kontakt 5.7.3 is now taking AGES to start in both VE Pro 6 and Logic Pro X 10.4.1
Just sat there with the beachball going for a while
Even worse in Vienna...

Even things lie, switching views in Kontakt is super slow now

Anyone else having issues since 10.4.1 LPX?


----------



## palyaccooo

EvilDragon said:


> Everyone on Mac and using either High Sierra with APFS, or exFAT partitions on their external drives should update to this version of Kontakt. Changelog:
> 
> *- IMPROVED* Kontakt now starts noticeably faster, especially on systems with many Libraries installed
> *- FIXED* exFAT drives would not show up in Kontakt’s File Browser on macOS
> *- FIXED *APFS drives would not show up in Kontakt’s File Browser


thanks man


----------



## chimuelo

Kontakt barely kicks my CPU.
NI, Spectrasonics and PianoTeq really did some great upgrades recently.
My DSP Rack/Audio MIDI Interface got new Drivers so I went with a lean cut version of Windows 10 and upgrade every app.
Very pleased.
When Zebra 3 gets finished in 2020 I will be extremely happy.
I like quads, no turbo, no hyper threading.
Just fast 32 sample/48k live Audio.

These developers have definately taken advantage of AVX-512 to get CPU overhead so low.
Kontakt is just the ultimate playback app for me.


----------



## EvilDragon

Kontakt doesn't use AVX at all. Neither does Zebra nor Pianoteq.  It's all just SSE.


----------

